# I love you too Twiggy



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

so my cat twiggy has to eat a special holistic food, which is very expensive. I had my sister go out and buy expensive wet food, because I get a specific brand online that you cannot get at your local petsmart. So I told her Just get the most expensive cans, she gets Fancy Feast because my cat somewhat resembles the Fancy Feast cat.

of course she fed her the wet food, which is not good for her sensitive stomach!
next morning i wake up with the food she throw up all over my lap.

Thank you Twiggy! Ill make sure to get you the right food next time, her way of saying " Be more clear when you tell someone to get my food! "


----------



## straylover (Mar 9, 2010)

Can you tell me what kind of food is best for sensitive stomach?

I suspect one of stray's I'm feeding has sensitive stomach and dun want to make her nauseous by giving her too rich food.



Tasteofink said:


> so my cat twiggy has to eat a special holistic food, which is very expensive. I had my sister go out and buy expensive wet food, because I get a specific brand online that you cannot get at your local petsmart. So I told her Just get the most expensive cans, she gets Fancy Feast because my cat somewhat resembles the Fancy Feast cat.
> 
> of course she fed her the wet food, which is not good for her sensitive stomach!
> next morning i wake up with the food she throw up all over my lap.
> ...


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Any Holistic food is usually good, or you can get science diet for sensitive stomachs


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

lol What a way to get her message across.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

haha i know XD


----------

